# Port a PM 9 fpr ccw Yes/No ?



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Need some feedback to make a decision. I am trying to decide if it is a good idea or not to port my PM 9. Pros and cons if you please.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

IMHO for a 9mm Kahr no. I would never port a gun unless it was for competion only.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Try firing a shot from the retention position with a ported gun. I bet you won't want to do it again.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't see a need for porting on a defensive carry pistol. Why add to the muzzle flash. You never know what kind of body position you will need to fire from to save your life.


----------



## wireman (Feb 26, 2007)

It is of such a small size, it would defeat the purpose, and create additional muzzle flash.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

agree
don't do it
spend the money on another pocket gun like a 3AT or P32


----------



## producer (Mar 14, 2008)

as a general rule - don't modify your CCW firearm in any way - or use anything other than factory loads - talk to a knowledgeable defense lawyer and they will tell you why -


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

producer said:


> as a general rule - don't modify your CCW firearm in any way - or use anything other than factory loads - talk to a knowledgeable defense lawyer and they will tell you why -


Yup.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

If your strategy is to blind you and your attacker and perhaps burn yourself, go right ahead...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The reasons for not porting a defense pistol are practical, not legal. Modifying a pistol to reduce recoil won't harm you in court. People who claim otherwise can't cite a case where porting has even been _brought up_ in court. Even the ever-cautious Mas Ayoob doesn't rail against ported guns for defense from the standpoint of courtroom defensibility.

It's more a matter of the hot jets of gas coming from the gun, not the hot jets of gas coming from a district attorney.


----------

